# Puppy ..... help me decide



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

Have decided the time is right to get myself a little lapdog after may years without one (I had a yorkie Bitch for 16 years) The trouble is the more I think about it the more bemused I get ! 
I want a 'companion' cuddly type, not averse to cross breeds, in fact love the look of some of the poodle x Chihuahua .
I have been to look at a Maltese x looked through a million ads, but nothing is jumping out at me, so I thought I would open the question to 'the floor'

so, what should I get ?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

i would suggest (EVEN if they arent my sort of dog) but my boyfriend owns 3 and they are perfect lap dogs..

Caviler king Charles spaniel...

two of his


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

freekygeeky said:


> i would suggest (EVEN if they arent my sort of dog) but my boyfriend owns 3 and they are perfect lap dogs..
> 
> Caviler king Charles spaniel...
> 
> ...



Oddly enough Gina they are on my shortlist


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

wohic said:


> Oddly enough Gina they are on my shortlist


hehe black and tan being my favs 

they arent for me, but they will come and sit on your lap like a cat, and be groomed, and stroked, and played with... great with kids if you have kids about


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

freekygeeky said:


> hehe black and tan being my favs
> 
> they arent for me, but they will come and sit on your lap like a cat, and be groomed, and stroked, and played with... great with kids if you have kids about


I grew up round one and she was a doll, happy to be pampered and played with........
I am just not sure if one may be a little large for me.
Still in my top 3 though


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I love Cavs. I lost my Blenheim boy aged 15 but my black/tan boy whos 7 is delightful. They love going for walks or not and are actually very intelligent and as Gina says totally none aggressive. Black/tan is my favourite colour too:flrt: The downside is they can snore loudly and some are a bit yappy:lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> I love Cavs. I lost my Blenheim boy aged 15 but my black/tan boy whos 7 is delightful. They love going for walks or not and are actually very intelligent and as Gina says totally none aggressive. Black/tan is my favourite colour too:flrt: The downside is they can snore loudly and some are a bit yappy:lol2:


VERY loud at snoring!

the boyfriends have only started to yap since there were two, and now three..

when there was one he was good as gold!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

wohic said:


> I grew up round one and she was a doll, happy to be pampered and played with........
> I am just not sure if one may be a little large for me.
> Still in my top 3 though


My boy is tiny like they should be, some of them you see now are huge.
Maltese are gorgeous dogs to, our friend had one and she was delightful. I also like chi`s a tiny dog with a big personality


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

I though CKC had issues with the skull being bred too small for the brain....
Anyway..
Julia... How about a Boston Terrier..


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

SW-morelia said:


> I though CKC had issues with the skull being bred too small for the brain....
> Anyway..
> Julia... How about a Boston Terrier..
> imageimage


I was going to say Boston terrier as well... tarantula barn posted a pic of one recently and I've fallen in love


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

a friend of mine owns a french bull dog, now i wouldn't buy one but i would rescue one.. 

they have many issues with the breed, but like the cavs VERY friends, dopey, somewhat special..


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> My boy is tiny like they should be, some of them you see now are huge.


at the last show i went to there were a few small ones (mostly girlies) but i agree some are big, bertie and dudley are mahoosive ! (for little dogs!)


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

Shell195 said:


> My boy is tiny like they should be, some of them you see now are huge.
> Maltese are gorgeous dogs to, our friend had one and she was delightful. I also like chi`s a tiny dog with a big personality


Thats what concerns me there are some massive ones about, rather like yorkies, mine was tiny tiny as an adult, and i see a lot about now that are 3 times her size.
The maltese I met just did not have the awwww factor i am looking for, I guess i will know when i see herthat who ever it is will be the dog for me.


SW-morelia said:


> I though CKC had issues with the skull being bred too small for the brain....
> Anyway..
> Julia... How about a Boston Terrier..
> imageimage


mmmmm lovely dogs but not for me .


----------



## darren81 (Aug 13, 2009)

Mines black a tan just not a lapdog lol.

But my other half is nagging me for a smaller dog for her going to see how things work out and have another think later.


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

hippyhaplos said:


> I was going to say Boston terrier as well... tarantula barn posted a pic of one recently and I've fallen in love


Great minds think alike....
I like them because the exercise themselves...LOL
Great little dogs with bags of personality...


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

Shit zoo....


----------



## Postcard (Aug 29, 2010)

What about pugs, if the price and percieved health risks don't worry you too much? I think like with most breeds finding a good health testing breeder is important.

I have two chinese crested dog rescues who are full of fun and cuddles but a bit bonkers and certainly not for everyone! :lol2:

Every papillon I've met has been a bundle of fun and very alert and 'dog like' which I find hugely appealing, I think italian greyhounds are very beautiful and total softies though the person I know who has one says they're hard to housebreak.

The kennel club breed finder is brilliant -
The Kennel Club

At discover dogs two breeds which stole my heart were the bologneses who were like fluffy clouds (with no tear staining) and the funny lancashire heelers, though my next dog will probably be either a toy poodle or and english toy terrier.

Sorry for a rambling and unhelpful post! :2thumb::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

SW-morelia said:


> Great minds think alike....
> I like them because the exercise themselves...LOL
> Great little dogs with bags of personality...


haha they'll be my first choice when the time comes


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

How about miniature Bull terriers....


----------



## Postcard (Aug 29, 2010)

SW-morelia said:


> How about miniature Bull terriers....
> image


Have you seen the full grown size of them? If yorkies end up too big then even the smallest min bull terrier will be huge!


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

annabel said:


> What about pugs, if the price and percieved health risks don't worry you too much? I think like with most breeds finding a good health testing breeder is important.
> 
> I have two chinese crested dog rescues who are full of fun and cuddles but a bit bonkers and certainly not for everyone! :lol2:
> 
> ...


 its such a massive decision, my friends Shih Tzu is due to welp next week, so thats also a possibility, and I am totally in love with the litters father, he is a tiny bundle of happy 
I also have a thing for poodles :lol2:


----------



## Postcard (Aug 29, 2010)

Watch how amazing these little ones are...
YouTube - Poodle Team Final - Crufts Win.wmv
:whistling2:


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

Is'nt it funny what Threads you come across on RFUK.:whip: So surely if one's darling Wife wants a lap dog Mr Wohic(ie me) can have a Triumph Stag?:Na_Na_Na_Na:




SW-morelia said:


> Shit zoo....


Can I Infract you for foul language?:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

kato said:


> Is'nt it funny what Threads you come across on RFUK.:whip: So surely if one's darling Wife wants a lap dog Mr Wohic(ie me) can have a Triumph Stag?:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wouldnt it be a bit uncomfortable with one of these sat on your knee:whistling2:


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Rose is the perfect lap dog!


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

My opinion is watch this site Dogs looking for homes - Many Tears Animal Rescue, if they don't currently, the unfortunate fact is they will have the puppy you want within weeks most likely 

If however you will not rescue then I have to add a vote for the Papillon.
If all proper sized dogs were banned and all that was left were the Toys this is the only breed I could face getting. Always reviewed as really great dogs not normally mouthy little yappy dogs like all the rest of the group seem to be.


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

kato said:


> Can I Infract you for foul language?:Na_Na_Na_Na:


I was commenting on a dog, not that place in Clifton....:whistling2:


----------



## wayakinwolf (Oct 6, 2006)

SW-morelia said:


> Shit zoo....


:lol2:

Shih-Tzu :lol2:

What purpose is this dog going to primarily be for? ie just a pet which will be spayed/neutered, or a possble breeding one litter only, then spay etc.
Reason i ask is that a lot of the breeds mentioned do have a lot of issues with severe hereditary defects. For instance, cavaliers have heart problems with cardiomyopathy, eye problems, soft palate probs, just to name a few. Bostons also have probs if bred from as a lot of them cannibalise their puppies. Maltese again not so many probs, but those terrible cotton wool coats need a lot of grooming unless it`s all clipped off. Also, do you have a particular size of dog in mind? ie under 12 inches tall, over 12 inches tall,smooth coated, rough coated, or long haired?
All of these are lovely to look at, but a lot of them are expensive, high maintainenece grooming, etc. Lhasa Apsos are very good with kids & although long haired, most are clipped out twice or three times a year. They are very long lived, & will be lap dogs if wanted, or playful etc. They don`t moult as such, so are very good for people with allergies, & are tough too, they`re like a big dog in a little body with bags of personality to boot, & they come in many colours.
The only issues at the mo are with hereditary eye condition called PRA (Progressive retinal atrophy) so ONLY buy from a breeder who has their dogs eyes tested annually up to the age of 8 yrs. After that age they are considered clear for life, as it has never been seen in any Lhasa Apso over 7yrs old. Cavs also have this prob along with a couple of other eye issues, as of most dog breeds today. Those people breeding designer crossbreeds def do NOT test, & as they don`t seem to be bothered what issues each breed they cross to has, the penchant for disaster is at doubled up or even trebeled up in the future.
At the end of the day tho, it doesn`t matter what anyone else says, as it`s down to you to decide. Whatever you decid to get, good luck & hope you have many happy years together.:no1:

Lhasa Apso


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

wayakinwolf said:


> :lol2:
> 
> Shih-Tzu :lol2:
> 
> ...


sorry its all in quote but it seemed the easiest way to answer


----------



## Rosiemum (Jan 14, 2010)

How about a Pomeranian? They have tremendous personality.










I was going to suggest a Lancashire Heeler,










but then I noticed you're more interested in long-coated dogs. I have a Heeler, and she's the most wonderful little dog, but I'd love a Pom as well!


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

a pug :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## storm (Jul 23, 2007)

id have to say a pom too  little mini bundles of fluff with a great personality!


----------



## Fluffygirl (Apr 12, 2009)

We have 2 cavalier king charles spaniels, a 3year old blenhiem bitch and a 1 year old black and tan bitch and I have to say they are just such lovely dogs, great with all people and animals, they will play for as long as you want but also will settle down and sleep if you want them to be quiet! They love to be lap dogs!

Both mine are small, as there parents were as I prefer the smaller sized ones, some are huge! Yes they can have health problems like most breeds but as long as you pick carefully and the breeder has tested there dogs then the chances are small of them getting the hereditary diseases.

They are great all round dogs, happy with a short walk or a long one, happy to spend hours playing or whatever time you have avaliable! I just found they fitted into our life style so easily! 

This is when Milly the black and tan was about 12 weeks old, they love sleeping curled up together!










and more recently - you can see how small they are as my son is only 6 but can easily manage both of them on his lap together!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I'd go for either a pom or papillon  Both lovely little dogs if raised like a dog


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

my friend has two gold Lhasos for sale but your a bit far...... I have a jack russel she's a great lap dog but can also keep up with the labs :flrt: if I was going for a second titch it would be a puppy from blanker, then a papillion i just love the ears


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

If you were looking for a male here is a beauty.
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/domestic-exotics-classifieds/657143-chi-x-cav-puppy.html

I'd have him but John won't let me have another dog......not even a 'pretendy' one like this little chap.:devil:


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

You need to clone a miniature Cass :lol2:

Toy poodles are ok... (not my thing lol) My dad had a couple when I was growing up, very intelligent little dogs and very loving.


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

saxon said:


> If you were looking for a male here is a beauty.
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/domestic-exotics-classifieds/657143-chi-x-cav-puppy.html
> 
> I'd have him but John won't let me have another dog......not even a 'pretendy' one like this little chap.:devil:


He looks so much like Gismo (from Gremlins) :gasp:


----------



## swad1000 (Nov 9, 2010)

Newfoundland, all other dogs should be banned.

Or if you don't like long haired breeds, Old English Mastif.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i have a shih tzu/poodle cross...

i can reccomend them...

some pics of what they look like...

shih tzu poodle - Google Search


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

I had a similar problem Wohic and waited for this little guy to find me










I've been looking for the "right" puppy to find me for about 3 years now, I can't have a "big" dog because although our house isn't tiny there are 5 of us who live here so it's a bit of a squash already!

I was put off small dogs because of the "yapping" and "snappy" factors then I saw this little man - went and met him and the lady "selling" him felt we were so right for each other she gave him to me for free :2thumb:

He's a Shihtzu x Chihuahua so I don't expect him to get too big but he's very bouncy and full of beans aswell as loving and loyal. I think a strong bond has already formed in the short time he's been with me and he's going to be my mate for life - WELL worth waiting for.

Hope you don't have to wait too long for yours to find you :flrt:


----------



## kitkat_ (Aug 26, 2009)

My aunt used to have a Maltese x pom and she was a lovely, very friendly and very clever, I used to love her when I was little because she did loads of tricks lol.
Even though I dont know much about little dogs and dont realllllyy like them I would probably go for a Pom, Boston Terrier or a Pappilon


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i have one of these... this one look identical to mine.... spooky!


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

here's mine:


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

saxon said:


> If you were looking for a male here is a beauty.
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/domestic-exotics-classifieds/657143-chi-x-cav-puppy.html
> 
> I'd have him but John won't let me have another dog......not even a 'pretendy' one like this little chap.:devil:


now thats a cutie , could be the one for julia ..... hope you find the right one julia .. my next will be a cocker i think although may look into a smaller dog also but always had big dogs ..... let me no when you find one as i will soon be down for a visit


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

thats cute.... get that!


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

saxon said:


> If you were looking for a male here is a beauty.
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/domestic-exotics-classifieds/657143-chi-x-cav-puppy.html
> 
> I'd have him but John won't let me have another dog......not even a 'pretendy' one like this little chap.:devil:


i love him. get that one, he's beautiful.

there's a few little dogs i like, although i prefer big dogs. as a child i always wanted a cav & my dad promised to buy me one, never did. then my friend's parents were re-homing theirs and i really honestly thought my dad would let me have her (he did promise after all). and he said no, i was gutted. so for that reason and that reason only, i'd have a cav. i also like pugs (for the tail alone), poms and shi-ztus.


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

saxon said:


> If you were looking for a male here is a beauty.
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/domestic-exotics-classifieds/657143-chi-x-cav-puppy.html
> 
> I'd have him but John won't let me have another dog......not even a 'pretendy' one like this little chap.:devil:


He is adorable, trouble is I am not quite ready, after a flooded new house with 80% of our ceilings down my purse is well and truly empty for a couple of months


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

wohic said:


> He is adorable, trouble is I am not quite ready, after a flooded new house with 80% of our ceilings down my purse is well and truly empty for a couple of months


That's why I've not messaged them about him......no spare cash to warrant spending it on a new puppy at the moment!

Having said that I was offered a 12 week old pedigree, show bred, retriever a few weeks ago and still had the sense to say no....which is really strange for me!


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

I would say Papillon as I have one and she is a total doll, I love her SO much! She is actually my first ever toy dog and I can't believe I waited so long to finally get her. She was amazingly easy to train and learnt everything so quickly just as quickly as my collie. She also does not yap or have any of the other undesirable traits people associate with small dogs and loves everyone!
This is my little princess:


































-
Elina


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

saxon said:


> If you were looking for a male here is a beauty.
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/domestic-exotics-classifieds/657143-chi-x-cav-puppy.html
> 
> I'd have him but John won't let me have another dog......not even a 'pretendy' one like this little chap.:devil:


 
:gasp::flrt::flrt::flrt: Its times like this I wish I didnt have so many dogs already, even my oh has fallen in love with him:flrt:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

my partners most recent (got him last weekend)


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

freekygeeky said:


> my partners most recent (got him last weekend)
> 
> image


:flrt::flrt:

he is adorable


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

wohic said:


> :flrt::flrt:
> 
> he is adorable


he is at the moe


----------



## sue (Mar 17, 2005)

We have a poodle Julia. I would never have thought to chose one if someone said you can have any dog you like but he was there, actually here on the forum, I felt sorry for him so we got him. He is amazing, very loving, very smart, very quiet and after cavs and pugs it is very nice to go out not covered in dog hair! I can wear black again!
Given a choice now I would definitely go for another poodle.:flrt:


----------



## Em_J (Dec 14, 2009)

I have always wanted a pug.... They're completely wrong, but I love them!

I wouldn't get a cav, purely for the mitral valve disease they get - such an over-represented breed when it comes to heart problems. My grandparent's one died aged 7 and it was heartbreaking .

I'm a fan of big dogs, but I'd happily get a boston/pug/frenchie or a patterdale type terrier....

I do think papillions are cute though, not for me, but very cute!!


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

sue said:


> We have a poodle Julia. I would never have thought to chose one if someone said you can have any dog you like but he was there, actually here on the forum, I felt sorry for him so we got him. He is amazing, very loving, very smart, very quiet and after cavs and pugs it is very nice to go out not covered in dog hair! I can wear black again!
> Given a choice now I would definitely go for another poodle.:flrt:


I do love poodles as well 
perhaps top or almost top of my list


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

i saw a dog today, not one that immediatly sprang to mind for you and i'm not sure if they're too big. but how about a miniture schnauzer?


----------



## trukevoli (Aug 3, 2010)

I have the most amazing sausage dog.....loves her cuddles duvets and HATES the rain! Come in all colours and coats and really are the nicest dogs.


----------



## Indicus (May 3, 2009)

I have a Shih tzu cross with a Maltese x Chihuahua(sp). She is the sweetest dog ever, so glad I got her. She was an impulse buy, never had any intention of getting another dog until I saw her pic in trade-it. Then I had to have her lol :blush::blush:
Had her a few years now, and have never regreted getting her.

She is tiny aswell :flrt:


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

Norwich Terrier 

Smaller than most Yorkies these days (cos most Yorkies are giants), calm, gentle and intelligent


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

kato said:


> Is'nt it funny what Threads you come across on RFUK.:whip: So surely if one's darling Wife wants a lap dog Mr Wohic(ie me) can have a Triumph Stag?:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> Can I Infract you for foul language?:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Quality, I don't see why they hell not. Good call!



Amalthea said:


> I'd go for either a pom or papillon  Both lovely little dogs if raised like a dog


I was going to recommend a papillon too. Totally agree with the raising like a dog comment. Qudos



JulieNoob said:


> Norwich Terrier
> 
> Smaller than most Yorkies these days (cos most Yorkies are giants), calm, gentle and intelligent
> 
> ...


Oooo that isn't something I would have though of. Good call and lovely little dogs. 

My friend has a chi x staffie (rescue) - I know what you are thinking! Madness right? it is about JRT size with the personality and shape of a chi and the colouring of a staff. Makes me laugh every time I see it but a top character!


----------



## Gemificus (Jan 26, 2007)

did you ever pic your lapdog?

i dunno if someone suggested it but have you thought of a shih tzu ??

my mum has one right lil diva she is, she loves to sit on ur knee and have her belie rubbed and if you stop she claps for you to start again, she loves having her coat brushed and a nice bath always pleases her... 

Amber will pick her outfit if she wants to wear one.. and if you put her in the one she doesn't want to wear she will wriggle out of it and try to get into the one she wanted to wear, she has a lil pink bubble coat for walkies and if you don't put it on her when its cold she refuses to leave the house 

she even demands that mum feed her from a fork...

she hates me cos i wont let her get away away with that behavior but if your looking for a lapdog she would be perfect,

i have been looking for one for my partner looked at shih tzu's and ended up rescuing a Jack Russel x Bichon frise she fell in love with lol


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

Gemificus said:


> did you ever pic your lapdog?
> 
> i dunno if someone suggested it but have you thought of a shih tzu ??
> 
> ...


no firm decisions yet, and i am getting some fab ideas from this thread.
my friend has a littler of shih tzu's due next week and I will be going to see them to see if one jumps out at me as the pup for me.


----------



## Gemificus (Jan 26, 2007)

amber and i have a love hate relationship, we hate each others bones but love each other to bits I'd deffo recommended a shih tuz if you want a pampered pooch...

and dunno if you know this but they were bread as guard dogs to sin inside the sleeves of geisha's and jump out if anyone attacked 

so you get a lapdog and a guard dog in one ...


----------

